# My Cable Modem Resets



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

My new Cable Modem doesn't seem to work as it should. It seem to lose the connection whenever I'm on my PS3 and/or PC. I don't know why.
Do I have too many devices connected to my router or is it the modem?

Router: Dell TureMobile 1184 Broadband Router
Arris Cable Modem from Comporium (My Internet Provider)

Devices using the connection:
iBook G4
Sony PS3
Sony PSP Go
My Cousin's iPod
Three TVs
:4-dontkno:sigh::4-dontkno:sigh::4-dontkno


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

can you connect to the modem via 192.168.100.1?
if so can you post the error log?

Otherwise you need to call your provider and ask them why the modem is dropping.


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

iRobinson said:


> My new Cable Modem doesn't seem to work as it should. It seem to lose the connection whenever I'm on my PS3 and/or PC. I don't know why.
> Do I have too many devices connected to my router or is it the modem?
> 
> Router: Dell TureMobile 1184 Broadband Router
> ...


No, if you had to many devices it would be more like your speed would be slow and latency would be higher, not reset.

Please post the signals from 192.168.100.1 along with the logs.

Also, when you say new did you just buy it? and if so did you contact your provider and let them know you got a new modem?


----------



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

Date Time	Event ID	Event Level	Description
12/15/2010 3:31	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
12/15/2010 3:31	8000700	3	TFTP failed - OUT OF ORDER packets
12/15/2010 3:42	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
12/15/2010 3:42	1040200	3	TLV-11 - Illegal Set operation failed
12/15/2010 3:42	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
12/15/2010 3:42	1040100	6	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
12/15/2010 3:42	8	4	Touchstone SW Upgrade Failed Before Download Attempt: Provisioned upgrade, no match in arrisCmDevSwTable
12/15/2010 3:42	9010200	6	SW Download INIT - Via Config file
12/15/2010 3:44	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
12/15/2010 3:45	10010700	4	SW upgrade Failed after download - Incompatible SW file
12/17/2010 10:16	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
12/17/2010 10:16	20000400	3	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, but no Unicast Maintenance opportunities received - T4 timeout
12/17/2010 10:17	13000300	5	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response
12/17/2010 10:17	1040200	3	TLV-11 - Illegal Set operation failed
12/17/2010 10:17	1040100	6	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
12/17/2010 10:17	8	4	Touchstone SW Upgrade Failed Before Download Attempt: Provisioned upgrade, no match in arrisCmDevSwTable
12/17/2010 10:17	9010200	6	SW Download INIT - Via Config file
12/17/2010 10:17	10010700	4	SW upgrade Failed after download - Incompatible SW file
12/17/2010 12:57	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
12/20/2010 22:17	13000300	5	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

Quite a list of errors, but nothing defining. Can you post the signal levels and answer the other questions? It looks like it may be a CMTS issue or upstream SNR on the system. However, if you did not call in and inform them of the new modem, it may all be something in regards with communicating with an unexpected device.


----------



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

Downstream
Freq/Power:	165.000 MHz	8 dBmV 
Signal to Noise Ratio: 37 dB 
Modulation:	QAM256 
Upstream
Freq/Power:	25.000 MHz	33 dBmV 
Channel Type:	DOCSIS 1.x (TDMA) 
Symbol Rate:	2560 kSym/sec 
Modulation:	QPSK 

Status
System Uptime:	32 days 21h:45m:9s
Computers Detected:	1
CM Status:	Docsis-AC Power Iso OFF Data Reg Complete
Time and Date:	FRI DEC 24 08:41:22 2010

Interface Parameters
Interface Name	Provisioned	State	Speed	MAC address
LAN	Enabled	UP	10 (Half)	00-15-D0-CF-B4-14
CABLE	Enabled	UP	----	00-15-D0-CF-B4-15
USB	Enabled	DOWN	12	00-15-D0-CF-B4-16


----------



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

When I bought it. Comporium people had to place another cable plug because we had four TVs already using them. They even put in a plug in that connected to a cable plug and when unplugged the TVs turn off


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

iRobinson said:


> When I bought it. Comporium people had to place another cable plug because we had four TVs already using them. They even put in a plug in that connected to a cable plug and when unplugged the TVs turn off


You have an amplifier then. Most likely they set it up with a 2 way splitter feeding the modem and a amplifier that then feeds a 4 way splitter which feeds the tv's. Most cable plants are engineered around 4 outlets these days so that makes sense. 

Your modems signals are fine, though I'd like to see the return a little higher, most likely what is happening is an upstream SNR problem, you should consider a call in to schedule an appointment and explain its resetting and showing T3 errors, they will most likely send a tech out who will hopefully know what T3 errors mean, and how to trouble shoot ingress issues.

Depending on where you live this may be a charge, I am unfamiliar with your company brand name, but that's the best I can advise you form here. This is not a networking issue [home networking issue per say], either the modem is bad, or the system is impaired causing the reboots. You need a tech with a meter and some historical cable system stats to determine which it is.


----------



## Jothac (Jan 22, 2011)

Just looked at your Lan Upspeed rating, and it looks like you might want to check your ethernet cable to make sure its not a patch cable, switch cable, or an older standard cable. Your only getting 10 when you should be getting 100. Make sure your ethernet cable is a standard Cat 5e (e stands for enhanced) or Cat 6 (newest type) ethernet cable. Another thing I would mentions is, make sure your router is a 10/100 Mbps router, not just a 10 Mbps router (Very old).

If you have four machines running at the same time using bandwidth from the same router.. your probably just experiencing the effects of spreading out your bandwidth too thin. Just because you have four computers using the internet doesnt mean they all get to use it at the same speed as if only one were using it. (make sure its a router, if its a hub or switch, its not the same thing) packet loss from collision will generally show up as yellow lights flashing or being on continuously displayed on the front or back or your switch/hub, and can make your speed go from 100 to 10. Not generally considered terrible when sending data.. but most consumers today have around a 10-20 Mbp contract.. so you could be losing out.. My advice.. turn off some stuff =)

Interface Parameters
Interface Name Provisioned State Speed MAC address
LAN Enabled UP 10 (Half) 00-15-D0-CF-B4-14
CABLE Enabled UP ---- 00-15-D0-CF-B4-15
USB Enabled DOWN 12 00-15-D0-CF-B4-16[/QUOTE]


----------

